# DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)



## Osiriz (1. Dezember 2008)

*DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Hallo an alle,

da an unserem Haus eine neue Satelliten Analage eröffnet wurde, und diese (DVB-S) auch HDVT empfängt, wollte ich mir lieber für meinen Computer eine T-Karte mit HDTV unterstützung kaufen als einen Receiver für meinen Fernseher, da dieser demnächst evtl durch einen neuen und vorallem größeren Full HD Flachbildfernseher ersetzt wird und ich dann lieber diesen an den PC anschließe, womit ich auch aufnehmen und DVDs anschauen kann, etc.

Nun wollte ich wissen, welche DVB-S TV Karten könnt ihr mir empfehlen die auch HDTV unterstützen??? Ich habe Windows Vista 32-bit!

Danke im Voraus schonmal an alle.

MfG Andi


----------



## Filico (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Ich hab die Terratec Cinergy S2 bei mir im Einsatz und läuft 1a. Hab allerdings nicht die Hersteller-Software installiert, da ich dafür den DVB Viewer Pro verwende. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit. Alle Sender werden gefunden. Naja, kann mich nicht beklagen

Die Karte ist übrigens identisch mit der Technisat Skystar HD2. Ist also auch zu empfehlen.

Korrekterweise müsste es DVB-S2 heißen, da die meisten Sender ihre HDTV-Kanäle über die DVB-S2-Norm ausstrahlen.


----------



## chucuoi2006 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Ich will hier kein neues Thread öffen, deshalb benutze ich diesen Thead um meine Frage zu stellen. 
@Osirit: Sorry, bitte um Erlaubnis, 8-)
Kann jemand sagen, wie die Leistung dieser TV-Karte ist. Denn Ich will die Karte für mein HTPC benutzen (Verbinden mit LCD Samsung 100Mhz 46" über HDMI-Ausgang) 
TV-Karte:Technisat SkyStar HD2 PCI (4102/3733).
Gibt es ein Bericht oder Test darüber ? Was ist unterschied zwischen DVB-S und DVB-S2? 
Gibt es noch andere Karte oder nur die beiden hier (Technisat SkyStar HD2 und Terratec Cinergy S2). 
Was würdest Ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Atel79 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Technotrend baut auch gute karte.Angeblich macht die skystar 2 hd probs unter vista sp1 mit 4gb ram könnte auch sein das  das problem mittlerweile behoben ist.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Die Skystar HD2 wurde auf meinem MSI-Mobo schlichtweg nicht erkannt.

Daher bin ich mittlerweile bei der Hauppauge Nova-HD-S2. Die läuft so weit stabil, allerdings verabschiedet sich alle x Standbyrunden der Empfängerservice von Vista(hängt sich so weit auf dass auch der Taskmanager nichts mehr bringt). 
Ob der das einfach selbst nicht gebacken bekommt oder ob es am Treiber liegt kann ich nicht so genau sagen(die Karte ist danach auf jeden Fall noch im DVBViewer ansprechbar).


----------



## chucuoi2006 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Ich habe auch viele gute über Hauppauge Nova-HD-S2 gelesen, nämlich in der Bewertung von Alternate. Denn ich habe nun zwei in Augen.
 Technisat SkyStar HD2 & Hauppauge Nova-HD-S2
Noch welche haben wir uns noch vergessen ?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Die Technotrend S2-3200(siehe Atel79) gilt als die zuverlässigste PCI-Karte für DVB-S2 überhaupt.
Besser ist nur noch die Digital Everywhere FloppyDTV S2. Die ist aber sehr teuer und geht über Firewire.


----------



## el barto (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Bitte auch ich mal den Threadersteller um Erlaubnis, den Thread für eine kleine Zwischenfrage nutzen zu dürfen: 

Gibt es eigentlich auch HDTV Karten für Sat für ein Notebook. Also irgendwie extern? 

mfg el barto


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Gibt es.
Z.B. den USB-Bruder der 3200:
TechnoTrend S2-3600 HDTV-S2, USB 2.0 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Filico (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Es gibt auch noch TV-Karten und Boxen von Tevii.

Die S470 gibts beispielsweise mit PCIe-Schnittstelle. Ich werd sie mir auf jeden Fall holen, sowie verfügbar.


----------



## chucuoi2006 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Danke für die Info an Aalln !
Ich habe nun noch die Technotrend S2-3200 (PCI-Intern) / Technisat SkyStar HD2 / Hauppauge Nova-HD-S2. 
Wie die Leute hier bewertet hatten bzw. die Bewertung aus Geilshals, dann ist die Technotrend S2-3200 stabil und hat wenig Problem als die andere. Außerdem ist er auch nicht teuer.

Ich habe noch andere Entscheidungsfrage:
1. USB oder
2. PCI intern
Wird die Leistung beinträchtigt, falls die USB-Interface benutzt wird ? Wahrscheinlich hängt von der Systemleistung bzw. Mainboard ab oder ?. 
Ich benutze hier ein DVB-T USB STick von Pinnacle PCTV 200e und habe kein Problem. Aber mit dem S2 weiß ich nicht genau.


----------



## Atel79 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Eigentlich sollte usb keine probleme mit der übertragung haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*



chucuoi2006 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info an Aalln !
> Ich habe nun noch die Technotrend S2-3200 (PCI-Intern) / Technisat SkyStar HD2 / Hauppauge Nova-HD-S2.


Die Skystar HD2 setzt auf einen Mantis Chip, entsprechend ists ein Twin Han Design, wie auch bei dem MSI Teil oder der Cinergy DVB-S2.

Du meinst sicher, die Skystar HD, oder?



chucuoi2006 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch andere Entscheidungsfrage:
> 1. USB oder
> 2. PCI intern
> Wird die Leistung beinträchtigt, falls die USB-Interface benutzt wird?


ja, sehr.
Einerseits ist die Bandbreite von USB sehr begrenzt, zum anderen ist auch die Leistungsfähigkeit davon fürn Po, wenn du hier wirklich 'High Bandwith' Geräte dauerhaft einsetzen willst!
Das Problem ist nämlich das polling sprich die CPU fragt beim USB Gerät nach, ob das was hat, Bus Mastering (das ganze umgekehrt, also das Gerät sagt, ich hab was) gibts nicht.

Entsprechend hoch ist auch die CPU Belastung!


----------



## Atel79 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Egal welche karte du dir holen willst als proggi rate ich dir zum dvbViewer eins der besten proggi die du bekommen kannst und das für 15 € meinst sind die proggis die bei der karte dabei sind müll


----------



## chucuoi2006 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

@Stefan Payne: das ist diese Karte von technisat SkyStar Technisat SkyStar HD2 PCI (4102/3733) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland. Nun versuche ich eine von den drei zu kaufen, warten auf Angebot bzw. ebay. Wichtig ist noch die Fernbedienung dazu. 
Du hast Recht, ich werde aber PCI-Karte holen. Dann sind die beiden PCI-Slot in meinem MB komplett belegt (1 x Soundkarte und 1 x TV-karte). Danke für den Tipp !
@Atel79: Ich nutze zur Zeit die Windows Media Center von Vista utimate für das Fernsehen mit DVB-T USB Stick von Pinnacle PCTV 200e. Die Progggis von Pinnacle ist das schlechteste Program zum Fernsehen, frißt soviel Speicher und es wird mit dem zusätzlich DB von Oracle (dauert die Installation zu langer) mitinstalliert, warum wie immer. Das DBViewer wurde von vielen Leuten hier empfohlen, ich würde es für die neue TV-Karte probieren. Frage: Was für ein aktuelle Version zur Zeit (4.0 oder 3.9)?


----------



## Atel79 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Müsste 4.0 sein und man kann noch nützliche plug ins runterladen


----------



## chucuoi2006 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

@@Atel79: Danke für die Info, ich probiere mal mit dem DVB-T USB-Stick.


----------



## rebel4life (4. August 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Ich hab die Tevii S650 und bin vollkommen zufrieden, das HDTV Bild ist sehr scharf, kann die Karte nur empfehlen.


----------



## Atel79 (4. August 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

die ist zwar nicht billig soll aber sau gut sein und lässt sich voll im Media center interieren

digital everywhere - FloppyDTV S2


----------



## Olstyle (4. August 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Seit Seven bzw. dem TVPack für Vista geht das mit quasi jeder Karte, man braucht nur einen bda Treiber wie ihn fast alle Hersteller anbieten.

Das Ding lohnt sich höchstens noch wenn man den CI-Slot braucht, aber auch da ist eine Lösung mit zusätzlichem CI-Adapter billiger.


----------



## rebel4life (4. August 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Solche Ci Adapter bekommt man sogar schon für weniger als 20€, sprich eine solch teure Karte ist ziemlich unnütz.


----------



## kevinl (4. August 2009)

*AW: DVB-S TV Karte mit HDTV unterstützung gesucht! (Vista x32)*

Ich würde dir die Hauppauge Nova-HD-S2 empfehlen. 
Habe sie selber drin und kann nur positives von ihr berichten.

MfG kevinl


----------

